# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  HSWN Εξελίξεις Ronja Project

## Asterix

Ας παραθέσουμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το Project Ronja.

----------


## xaotikos

ΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!
Κανένα αποτέλεσμα έχουμε?

----------


## Ifaistos

χμμμ μαλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις photo.
Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα  ::

----------


## pvas

> χμμμ μαλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις photo.
> Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα


Οι photos είναι στο Internet. Αν έχεις πρόσβαση εκεί, τότε μπορεί να φταίει κανένα bandwidth ή traffic limit του geocities…

----------


## papashark

Kαι εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα, και ψοφάω να μάθω τα κρητικά νέα !  ::

----------


## stean_202

Εγώ στην αρχή έβλεπα τις φωτογραφίες κανονικά....Τώρα, τζίφος !  ::  Άρα όντως πρέπει να είναι κάποιο bandwidth limit.


Edit : Υπομονή μια ώρα  ::  

Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable!
The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.

Access to this site will be restored within an hour. Please try again later.


@ Mernion : Ταυτόχρονο post  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αν έχεις πρόσβαση εκεί, τότε μπορεί να φταίει κανένα bandwidth ή traffic limit του geocities…


Ακριβώς:
The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. 

Πλακώσαμε όλοι να τις δούμε μαζί και το σκίσαμε..

----------


## pvas

Μια και είχα λίγο χρόνο...

----------


## pvas

Και μιας και υπάρχει όριο 5 attachments / post...

----------


## dimanast

καμια δοκιμη κανατε σε κανενα λινκ ?? 

(Εγω τισ βλεπω τις φωτος...  ::  ::  :: )

----------


## ok_computer

να σας τα περιγραψω εγω....
Απο οτι φαινεται οσοι ασχοληθηκαν ισα που ξερουν τι σημαινον οι εννοιες βαλτ,βολτ και να ξεχωριζουν το στραβοκατσαβιδο με το απλο.
Πρεπει να γινεται πολυ απλα( φαινεται απο τα εργαλεια που εχουν) και μπαμ μπαμ ( απο τους καφεδες που ειναι στοιβαγμενοι).
....
Μπραβο παντως γιατι το μερακι κανει μπαμ και για την επιμονη !!!!

----------


## trendy

> να σας τα περιγραψω εγω....
> Απο οτι φαινεται οσοι ασχοληθηκαν ισα που ξερουν τι σημαινον οι εννοιες βαλτ,βολτ και να ξεχωριζουν το στραβοκατσαβιδο με το απλο.
> Πρεπει να γινεται πολυ απλα( φαινεται απο τα εργαλεια που εχουν) και μπαμ μπαμ ( απο τους καφεδες που ειναι στοιβαγμενοι).
> ....
> Μπραβο παντως γιατι το μερακι κανει μπαμ και για την επιμονη !!!!


Αφού το βρίσκεις τόσο εύκολο κάτσε φτιάχτο και άσε τις ειρωνείες για τις γνώσεις όσων ασχολήθηκαν (οι οποίοι ξέρουν ότι λέγεται σταυροκατσάβιδο και όχι στραβοκατσάβιδο)

----------


## ok_computer

βασικα ενα αστειακι ηταν.Απο οτι εχω διαβασει και στο site αλλα και απο οτι εχω διαβασει απο τα παιδια (μεχρι και για την ευρεση των υλικων ειχαν δυσκολευτει αν δεν κανω λαθος..)φαινεται οτι εχει αρκετες δυσκολιες...
Να το θεσω και αλλιως. Μου φανηκε οτι απο προσωπικη αποψη οτι δεν υπαρχει μονο ελειψη γνωσεων αλλα ελλειψη σπουδων.Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω..
Παντως αν το αστειακι φαινεται λαθος (φτωχη ειρωνια),το παιρνω πισω...

Το μπραβο ειναι γνησιο περα για περα....

http://ronja.twibright.com/ για οποιον δεν ξερει για τι μιλαμε....

----------


## trendy

Δεκτή η συγγνώμη σου, απλώς να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός όταν γράφεις κάτι στο οποίο ο άλλος έχει ιδρώσει.  ::  

Με τα υλικά δυσκολευτήκαμε αρκετά γιατί κάποια δεν τα βρίσκαμε στην Ελλάδα και τα παραγγείλαμε από την Τσεχία. Έλειψη γνώσεων υπάρχει αν αναλογιστείς ότι τις κολλήσεις τις κάνουμε στον ελεύθερο χρόνο και από προϋπηρεσία ο Asterix μόνο έκανε κολλήσεις πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Αλλά αυτό το αντισταθμίζει το μεράκι για να βγει καλή η δουλειά. Εύχομαι να έχουμε σύντομα και πρακτική εφαρμογή.

----------


## FIREBALL

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Συγχαρητήρια! Ανυπομονώ να δώ τα αποτελέσματα και στην χρήση του!

----------


## ok_computer

πω πω χαλι!
Αλλου ηθελα να καταληξω αλλο αφησα να εννοηθει...

----------


## papashark

Φοβερή ιδέα η πλαστική σωλήνα αποχέτευσης (εάν βλέπω καλά  ::  )
Κατεβάζει το κόστος, το βάρος, και απλοποιεί κατά πολύ την όλη κατασκευή.


Αναμένω σχόλια για το κόστος, καθώς και τα πρώτα tests έξω !  :: 



Και πάλι μπράβο στα παιδιά.

----------


## Asterix

Ας πω και γω 2 λογάκια σαν χειρώνακτας... Λοιπόν πράγματι το project αυτό έχει πράγματι αρκετές δυσκολίες τόσο στην εύρεση υλικών όσο και στη κατασκευή. Επίσης και στο ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι και στο μηχανικό έχει αρκετές δυσκολίες. Βέβαια για κάποιον που έχει όλα τα μέσα (π.χ. Πανεπιστήμιο, τόρνους όργανα κλπ.) θα ήταν πιο εύκολο. Το μόνο πού έχω να πώ είναι ότι μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα είναι ότι θα παίζει. Τα σχόλια δικά σας...επίσης όποιος σχολιάζει σχολιάζεται αντίστοιχα...

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο παιδιά.
Τι λέτε, θα μπορέσετε να κάνετε καμιά γραμμή παραγωγής ;

----------


## Asterix

Έχουμε και λέμε: (Copy Από Cartman @ HSWN)
Διαβάστε το site ΚΑΛΑ. http://ronja.twibright.com
Τα αναφέρει πολύ αναλυτικά.

Δεύτερον: Είμαστε ακόμα στην κατασκευή του πρωτοτύπου. Άρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτα για την απόδοση πέρα απο ότι λέει το site διότι δεν το έχουμε δουλέψει ακόμα. Φιλοδοξούμε το προτότυπο να είναι έτοιμο αρχές Δεκέμβρη. Θα φάει ΠΟΛΥ τέστινγκ και μετά αρχίζουμε μαζική παραγωγή (15 λινκ).

Τα κρίσιμα βήματα για την πραγματοποίησή του είναι:

1) Πραγματικό και σοβαρό ενδιαφέρον απο 2-3 άτομα που να ξέρουν καλά απο κολλήσεις, RF, πλακέτες, κτλ. Επίσης να πιάνουν τα χέρια τους και να μην κολλώνουν να χρησιμοποιούν τρυπάνια, τόρνους κτλ. Δηλαδή να είναι επαγγελματίες μαστροχαλαστές. Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing Φυσικά να διαθέτουν ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ελευθερο χρόνο και να διαβάσουν το site και να κατανοήσουν το τί παίζει με αυτό.

2)Εύρεση όλων των υλικών. Εμάς μας έφαγε 6 μήνες και μόλις τώρα φεύγει η παραγγελία και για τα τελευταία υλικά. Υπολογίζω για τελική πραγματοποίηση 15 λινκ περίπου 2500 ευρώπουλους.

Το πραγματικό κόστος του ronja είναι ο χρόνος. Ειδικά το πρώτο κομμάτι αργεί πολύ να βγεί. Μετά μαθαίνεις και το προχωράς πολύ γρηγορότερα.

Field test περιμένετε τον Δεκέμβρη πρώτα ο Θεός.

Ελπίζω να υπήρξα διαφωτιστικός

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις και εμπειρίες ...  ::

----------


## racer

Μπράβο παιδιά, πολύ καλή προσπάθεια!!!

Εγώ περιμένω να δώ αν δούλεψε και το σχετηκό γράφημα throughtput vs time σε max load  ::  (call me MRTG)

----------


## papashark

Eύγε εύγε !

Εδώ εμείς πήραμε λάθος δρόμο από την αρχή με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάμε πουθενά  ::

----------


## trendy

> Eύγε εύγε !
> 
> Εδώ εμείς πήραμε λάθος δρόμο από την αρχή με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάμε πουθενά


Κάλλιο αργά παρά αργότερα  ::

----------


## barbounis

Λέτε εμείς να έχουμε πάρει το σωστό δρόμο..............
Θα δίξει στις δοκιμές χεχεχε

----------


## Asterix

Ας γράψουμε 2 λόγια για το πού βρίσκόμαστε... Έχουμε φτιάξει τις πλακέτες twister ,RX TX. Λείπουν μόνο το LED RX και 2-3 τσιπάκια που έχουν παραγγελθεί στη Γερμανία. Η πλακέτα twister είναι διπλής όψης με επιμεταλλωμένες οπές και το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να φταχτεί στο χέρι. Εν πάσει περιπώσει τις παραγγείλαμε στη Τσεχία μαζί με τους φακούς Φ130 και τα έχουμε. Τώρα βρισκόμαστε στο μηχανικό μέρος κατασκευή του τηλεσκοπίου ας πούμε. Αυτό όπως είδατε το φτιάχνουμε απο σωλήνα PVC 6 atm Φ140. Εκεί συναντάμε διάφορες δυσκολίες εστίασης... Υπάρχουν 2 προσεγγίσεις. Να κινείται ο φακός ξε-βιδώνοντας (Δύσκολη κατασκευή). Η να κινείται η πλακέτα RX or TX ανάλογα.Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση η σωλήνα δεν έχει μεγάλη ακρίβεια κύλινδρου με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε τζόγους του 1 χιλιστού περίπου. *Εδώ θάθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιον που να ξέρει από οπτική αν το LED δεν είναι ακριβως στον μεσοκάθετο άξονα του φακού θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα?*ας απαντήσει κάποιος που να ξέρει σίγουρα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εδώ θάθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιον που να ξέρει από οπτική αν το LED δεν είναι ακριβως στον μεσοκάθετο άξονα του φακού θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα?[/b]ας απαντήσει κάποιος που να ξέρει σίγουρα.


Ξέρω σίγουρα, ή δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ; Ηδού η απορία.

Μάλλον δεν ξέρω σίγουρα, γιατί το _"υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα"_ είναι πολύ φλού για ν' απαντηθεί μ' ένα ναι, ή μ' ένα οχι.

Αυτά που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι τα εξής :

Οταν απομακρίνεσαι από τον άξονα συμμετρίας του φακού, πάλι μπορείς να επιτύχεις εστίαση. (αυτό είναι που σ' ενδιαφέρει)
Ομως, η ευθεία σκόπευσης είναι πλέον κεκλειμμένη ώς προς τον άξονα συμμετρίας του φακού. 
Πρακτικά, η κατασκευή σου "αλλοιθωρίζει"

Είναι κακό αυτό ; 

Ναι για δύο λόγους :

1) Το θεωρητικά "σημείο" εστίασης, που πρακτικά σε τέτοιου είδους φακούς δεν είναι σημείο αλλά δίσκος, μεγαλώνει. 
Αν ο εστιακός δίσκος γίνει μεγαλύτερος από την φωτοευαίσθητη επιφάνεια του LED, χάνεις σ' ευαισθησία. 
Πρακτικά, όσο απομακρύνεσαι από τον άξονα συμμετρίας τόσο, το νετ φλουτάρει.

2) Ο φακός ευρισκόμενος υπό κλίση ως προς την ευθεία σκόπευσης, συγκεντρώνει φως στην εστία ανάλογο με την προβολή του πάνω σ' επίπεδο κάθετο προς την ευθεία σκόπευσης.
Πρακτικά, είναι σαν να έχεις φακό μικρότερης διαμέτρου.

Συμπέρασμα : 

Η καλύτερη θέση είναι πάνω στον άξονα συμμετρίας (καλά αυτό το ξέρατε, δεν περιμένατε να μας το πώ εγώ).

Αν το offset που θέλεις να εφαρμόσεις είναι της τάξης των λίγων χιλιοστών, μάλλον δεν θα δείς μεγάλη διαφορά, εκτός από το αλλοιθώρισμα.

Αν σκέφτεσαι για 1-2 εκατοστά offset, τότε η διαφορά θα είναι αντιληπτή.
Εγώ δεν θα το δοκίμαζα

Ξέρω σίγουρα, ή δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ; 

Μάλλον δεν ξέρω, για να μη μου ζητάς τα ρέστα αργότερα.

----------


## Asterix

Συμφωνώ με τον προηγούμενο...
Το θέμα είναι με τα μέσα που έχουμε τι μπορούμε να πετύχουμε...
Λοιπόοοοον...από δοκιμές που έκανα σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι και απόκλιση (offset) από τον άξονα συμμετρίας ± 1cm - δεν μιλάμε για εστίαση (Focus)-το είδωλο του Led που σχηματίζεται δεν έχει διαφορές τόσο από offset 0 όσο και στις θέσεις ± 1cm. Η τουλάχιστον δεν γίνονται αντιλήπτές με το μάτι. 
Άρα η απόκλιση του 1mm είναι αμελητέα. Ούτως η άλλως προχωράμε αφού απόλυτη ακρίβεια δεν μπορούμε να πετύχουμε με κανένα τρόπο...
Σήμερα λύσαμε το θέμα κίνησης - στόχευσης του Tubο οριζόντια και κάθετα, όπως και του στεγνώματος του φακού απο ομίχλες βροχές κλπ.
Προσπαθούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε υλικά που βρίσκονται εύκολα και δεν θέλουν εξιδεικευμένα μηχανήματα. Επίσης να αντέχουν σε ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες.

----------


## Asterix

Επανερχόμαστε στο Project μετά από 2 βδομάδες αναγκαστικής διακοπής.. Λοιπόν αυτά που μας λέιπουν ακόμα δεν έχουν έρθει. Ως εκ τούτου ασχολιόμαστε με άλλα πράγματα επισης ουσιώδη μέχρι να έρθουν για να κάνουμε δοκιμές. Χθές κάναμε δοκιμές εκπομπής και εστίασης του συστήματος. Πάντως εδώ θάθελα να πω ότι όποιος αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί παιδιά πρέπει να *διαβάσει* πολύ καλά το site τους.
Απορίες για το πως πρέπει να είναι η εστίαση κλπ λύνονται.  Σκεφτόμουν επίσης και κατα την απουσία μου μήπως εκτός από τη κίνηση πάνω-κάτω και δεξιά-αριστερά της σωλήνας μήπως χριάζεται και μικρομετρική. Τελικά βλέποντας στο site τους διαπιστώνουμε ότι είναι απαραίτητο. Μου φαίνετε ότι τελικά θα γράψουμε έναν οδηγό κατασκευής....

----------


## Asterix

Επίσης θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω για μικρομετρική ρύθμιση α) 
β) 
Τι θα προτείνατε?

----------


## papashark

Ότι από τα δύο κάνει πιο robust την κατασκευή  ::   ::

----------


## Asterix

Το κουτί για τo twister




Για το σύστημα ρύθμισης - στερέωσης θα βάλουμε φωτο αύριο...

----------


## Asterix

Βάψιμο....στήριξη...μικρομετρική ρύθμιση...

----------


## papashark

Πανέμορφα είναι

Μπράβο !  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Όντως πάρα πολύ ωραία! Περιμένουμε και νέα απο τις δοκιμές! Μην σας πίασουνε για τρομοκράτες! Σαν εκτοξευτήρες πυραύλων είναι!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Να ενημερώσω ότι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα από τις φωτογραφίες

----------


## sotiris

μπραβο ρε παιδια,πολυ ωραια δουλεια.

(και το λογοτυπο ειναι σαν ονομασια μικρου πυραυλου  ::  )

----------


## FIREBALL

> Να ενημερώσω ότι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα από τις φωτογραφίες


Πρέπει να έχεις internet, για δες το. Εγώ τις βλέπω κανονικά!

----------


## ok_computer

The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.

Access to this site will be restored within an hour. Please try again later.
http://www.geocities.com/h_kontos/HPIM0491.JPG

----------


## FIREBALL

Πέρασε το limit του geocities. Τις ανεβάζω στο dc.

----------


## ok_computer

παιζει να το δουμε και εμεις που ακομα στηνουμε τη κεραια μας;;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο !!! Έχετε κάνει δοκιμές σε ζεύγος ?

----------


## Asterix

Αλλαξα image server... φαίνονται τωρα?

----------


## Asterix

Επιτέλους σήμερα παρέλαβα τα υπόλοιπα υλικάαααααααααααα.
Τις αμέσως επόμενες μέρες ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ
Αντε χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά με υγεία και καλές επαφές...

----------


## Asterix

Επειδή οι δοκιμαστικές κατασκευές του ΤΧ και RX είναι στον αέρα και τρώνε πολύ χρόνο παραθέτω μερικές φωτο PCB για TX.

----------


## sotiris

Asterix, ανέβασε κάπου αλλού τις φωτογραφίες
The requested URL /pub/Main/HarryKontos/Ronja_TX_PCB2_HSWN.JPG was not found on this server.

----------


## Asterix

Παιδιά μόλις σήμερα γύρισα από θεσσαλονίκη λόγω υποχρεώσεων....Απόλα όσα έχουμε παραλάβει μας λέιπει μόνο το LED λήψης BPW43 δυστυχώς καθυστερούμε.....



> Παιδιά εδώ βλέπετε πουθενά LEDs που να μου κάνουν για το Ronja?


Το ΤΧ είναι της Luxeon....κοίτα το site τους.....αν δεν τα βρίσκεις εσύ εκεί πέρα εμείς τι να πούμε.....απο Γερμανία τα πήραμε....

----------


## ta03

Καμια εξελιξη εχουμε πανω στο θεμα?Εχουμε τα πρωτα τεστς?  ::

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια βλεπω οτι πουλανε Ronja 140 ευρω ετοιμα!!!

Τι θα λεγατε για μια ομαδικη ,ωστε να δουμε οτι ναι ειναι δυνατον να γινει.
Αν παρουμε τα κομματια ετοιμα απο οτι καταλαβα στοιχιζει το μισο...

Τσεκαρετε εδω:
http://ronja.ido.cz/

Το ξερω οτι δε λεει και τιποτα αλλα τον προτεινουν εδω:
http://twiki.twibright.com/bin/view/Mai ... jaTogether

Σκεφτειτε οτι ειναι 10Μbit/s σταθερα και ουσιαστικα ειναι σαν να παιρνεις μηχανημα και κεραια μαζι....

----------


## ta03

Εγω παντως ψηνομαι για ενα ζευγαρι.

----------


## ok_computer

μηπως να κανουμε ενα καινουργιο thread και να γραψω ενα εμαιλ να μας πει λεπτομεριες ο τυπος?
Μολις εχω κατι θα σας πω.....

----------


## ta03

Στειλε με τα χιλια!!!

----------


## ok_computer

εχω γραψει!!
ελπιζω τις επομενες μερες να εχουμε μια απαντηση....

----------


## ta03

Ωραιος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Asterix

*Ε Π Ι Τ Ε Λ Ο Υ Σ*

Μόλις τώρα 21/04/2005 ώρα 13:00 πήρα τα τελευταία υλικά για το Ronja που είχαμε κολλήσει....και τι μέρααα εεε..
Περιττό να πούμε ότι όποιος αποφασίσει να ψωνίσει απο ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥΣ θα πρέπει να είναι πολυυυυυ μαλ@κα@ς... 7 μάλιστα εφτά μήνες μας πρήξανε τα @@ και τελικά τα κρίσιμα υλικά ΔΕΝ τα στείλανε.....τέλος πάντων....συνεχίζουμε τώρα ακάθεκτοι...Θα δουλέψουμε μερικές μέρες πριν το Πασχα....και Τετάρτη του Πάσχα που γυρίζω συνεχίζουμε.......Ελπίζω γύρω τις 20 Μάη να έχουμε τις πρώτες δοκιμές...

Y.Γ.
Επίσης έχουμε αγοράσει και όλα τα δύσκολα υλικά για υπέρυθρο....
Καθώς και στους επόμενους μήνες πάμε στα 100Μbits Infrared με κόστος γύρω τα 300€ ανά ζεύξη...

----------


## ice

Μπραβο παιδες περιμενουμε με αγωνια νεα απο τις δοκιμες .

----------


## papashark

Άντε, προχωράτε γερά !  ::

----------


## ta03

ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

να πω και εγω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο!!!
Τελικα τι εγινε με τις δοκιμες??
Τι αποτελεσματα ειχαμε?

----------


## Philip

Any News?

----------


## Belibem

Ισχύει εδώ άραγε το θεμελιώδες αξίωμα των compilers: no news, good news ?  ::

----------


## barbounis

........

http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7319#7319

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο. Κάντε post και εδώ καμιά φωτογραφία...  ::

----------


## Asterix

Αν μπορω να πω 2 λογια...το τεστ έγινε χωρίς φακούς κλπ... στο 1 μέτρο...το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι λειτουργεί σαν ένα απλό καλώδιο.... ότι ταχύτητα έχει ένα καλώδιο στα 10mb/s Full Dublex το ίδιο έχει και το οπτικό...
Περισσότερα νέα σε λίγες μέρες....

----------


## dti

> Περισσότερα νέα σε λίγες μέρες....


Σε καμιά εβδομάδα έρχονται και τα τσιπάκια που περιμένετε.  ::

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Asterix
> 
> Περισσότερα νέα σε λίγες μέρες....
> 
> 
> Σε καμιά εβδομάδα έρχονται και τα τσιπάκια που περιμένετε.


Θα τα παραλάβω όταν ανέβω Αθήνα για λίγες μέρες στις αρχές του Ιουλίου.

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Asterix
> 
> ...


αλήθεια αυτό μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει κανένα στην Αθήνα?

το νέφος κάνει θόρυβο?

η υγρασία?

 ::

----------


## trendy

Στην Τσεχία που δουλεύεται αρκετό καιρό τώρα δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα με υγρασία. Τώρα σε ακραίες καταστάσεις μπορεί και να μην παίζει, αλλά πόσες μέρες το χρόνο έχουμε ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα;

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Βρήκα αυτό το url
> 
> 
> 
> http://ronja.twibright.com/
> 
> για οπτικές συνδέσεις


Μεταφέρεται εδώ μια και ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> Βρήκα αυτό το url
> 
> 
> 
> http://ronja.twibright.com/
> 
> για οπτικές συνδέσεις 
> ...


Έχει ξαναναφερθεί στην πρώτη σελίδα.

----------


## Asterix

Ετοιμες και οι πλακέτες RX TX υπέρυθρου - νορμάλ....

----------


## Asterix

σιγα ρε παιδια να τα φτιαξω καπου μπερδευτηκα

----------


## Asterix

Επισης http://minoas.no-ip.info/

----------


## Asterix

Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπέεεεες......πιστεύω στον επόμενο μήνα να αρχίσουμε δοκιμές σε μικρές αποστάσεις για αρχή....και βλέπουμε...

----------


## elkos

Asterix... Δοκιμές κάνατε?

----------


## Asterix

Παιδιά δοκιμές σε επίπεδο γραφείου (χωρίς φακούς γίνανε και πάει μια χαρά)...Τώρα έχουμε μπει στη μαζική παραγωγή 15 links....τη πλακέτα ΤΧ μεριμένω απο 'να φίλο και αρχίζουμε το στήσιμο....αλλά από ένα κούκο μη περιμένετε και πολλά...

----------


## elkos

με το καλό και όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## lambrosk

Καλη τύχη και πολύ περισσότερο με τον καινούριο χρόνο παιδιά!

----------


## PC-KILLER

oeo? κανα τεστ? κανα νέο ?

----------


## PC-KILLER

κανα νεο? μπα...
τεσπα.
εγώ το μελετάω για να το φτιάξω αλλα με λέιζερ.

----------


## trendy

Όχι κανένα νέο. Έχω πάρει μερικές πλακέτες αλλά δεν έχω ευκαιρήσει να ασχοληθώ.

----------

